# Questions on rescue dog



## tanbrown815 (Oct 19, 2021)

Hello all!

Yesterday we brought home (rescued) a 2 year old purebred Black Lab. We got her out of a situation where she was given to a man with far too many dogs and didn't take care of them all. 

We have a kitten and a 6 year old Yorkie who loves other dogs. He was bonded with my 11 year old boxer/lab mix who recently passed away unexpectedly. He was mourning and depressed still and I heard about this dog that needed a home, so we took her in. 

I'm curious how to navigate things at this point and I'm hoping for some advice. Bailey (the lab) seems unsure of how to deal with Oliver (Yorkie), especially at night. She randomly gets really mad at him if he moves around when she's sleeping. He doesn't have to be anywhere near Bailey, and she will wake up and start aggressively barking at him. 

Bailey also seems very territorial when it comes to her food. I gave her a kong toy with peanut butter inside and all she did was growl while licking it. No animals were around her at the time. She did let me pet her while she was licking it and I was calmly telling her she's OK. 

I could use any and all advice to help get her acclimated to our family. We have a 4 year old and 11 year old, so not only am I worried about my animals, I'm also worried about my children's safety with her. 

She's very sweet and happy go lucky, but I just don't want her to snap and end up seriously hurting someone. We want her to feel loved and safe here. I'm not exactly sure why her first owner gave her up and I can't imagine she had a good experience with the guy I got her from (she was there 4 weeks) but we just want her to know she's safe now. 

Please help!


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

First, I would keep the two dogs physically separated at night or at any time you cannot supervise. One should be in a crate (personally I would crate both so neither feels like the other can invade their space), or in another room, or whatever, but they should not be allowed to get at each other unless you are there to monitor the interaction. I imagine there is a pretty significant size difference between the two, so this is important to prevent tragedy. 

Sounds like Bailey may be a resource guarder. She will need to be carefully managed when food is about. Because you have a small child who likely isn't the best at always following directions, I would ensure any time she has food she is crated so your children absolutely cannot mess with her or hover, or your other dog cannot attempt to steal her food. You can even put her in a room with a locked door or whatever, but you really just want to ensure your children cannot sneak away and get to her. Do not mess with the dog when she has food, not even to pet her and tell her it's okay. I would also suggest the book _Mine! _by Jean Donaldson. Resource guarders absolutely can be managed, but you do have to be extremely diligent about making sure they never feel like their resource is going to be taken away.

It sounds like she's only been with you a day, and it can take 3 months for dogs to really settle into your home and your routine. As she becomes more comfortable some of these problematic behaviors may disappear on their own, but it's important that you make her feel safe by managing her environment to prevent her feeling threatened in the meantime.


----------



## Toedtoes (Sep 25, 2021)

I agree with the above. It may just be that Bailey came from a home where she was hassled by the other dogs and had to be tough to get her food. With time, she will most likely be less reactive, but due to the size difference, any altercation could be deadly. And yorkies have a habit of being bouncy if not obnoxious, and that can be - well annoying.

With the kids, they should only eat at the table - whether its a snack or a meal. This makes it much easier for you to watch and make sure they don't sneak Bailey treats or get near Bailey with food in their hands. Little kids have a habit of flopping their food around. As they are at dog height, this makes it very easy for the dog to see the kid's food as "up for grabs".

With a resource guarding dog at mealtime, I will give them their bowl and then sit a distance away and just talk softly while they eat. You want to be far enough away that she isn't growling, but in sight of her. Don't move around or make hand gestures and don't watch her. Just talk to yourself while looking at a magazine page. This will let her get accustomed to eating with someone around who is not going to take her food away. It will also help you determine if she is just worried in a new situation or if she is really a resource guarder. 

You can also start teaching her to sit for her food and treats. 

As for the kitten, you want to be extremely careful. They are very fragile and even a squeeze by a dog can kill them. The kitten should be in a separate room at all times this early on, and never allowed near the dogs' food or treats or toys. And make sure the kids can't let the kitten out of that room.


----------



## tanbrown815 (Oct 19, 2021)

Lillith said:


> First, I would keep the two dogs physically separated at night or at any time you cannot supervise. One should be in a crate (personally I would crate both so neither feels like the other can invade their space), or in another room, or whatever, but they should not be allowed to get at each other unless you are there to monitor the interaction. I imagine there is a pretty significant size difference between the two, so this is important to prevent tragedy.
> 
> Sounds like Bailey may be a resource guarder. She will need to be carefully managed when food is about. Because you have a small child who likely isn't the best at always following directions, I would ensure any time she has food she is crated so your children absolutely cannot mess with her or hover, or your other dog cannot attempt to steal her food. You can even put her in a room with a locked door or whatever, but you really just want to ensure your children cannot sneak away and get to her. Do not mess with the dog when she has food, not even to pet her and tell her it's okay. I would also suggest the book _Mine! _by Jean Donaldson. Resource guarders absolutely can be managed, but you do have to be extremely diligent about making sure they never feel like their resource is going to be taken away.
> 
> It sounds like she's only been with you a day, and it can take 3 months for dogs to really settle into your home and your routine. As she becomes more comfortable some of these problematic behaviors may disappear on their own, but it's important that you make her feel safe by managing her environment to prevent her feeling threatened in the meantime.





Toedtoes said:


> I agree with the above. It may just be that Bailey came from a home where she was hassled by the other dogs and had to be tough to get her food. With time, she will most likely be less reactive, but due to the size difference, any altercation could be deadly. And yorkies have a habit of being bouncy if not obnoxious, and that can be - well annoying.
> 
> With the kids, they should only eat at the table - whether its a snack or a meal. This makes it much easier for you to watch and make sure they don't sneak Bailey treats or get near Bailey with food in their hands. Little kids have a habit of flopping their food around. As they are at dog height, this makes it very easy for the dog to see the kid's food as "up for grabs".
> 
> ...


I appreciate the time both of you took to respond! I will be purchasing that book immediately after I finish my reply. 

Bailey is getting better by the minute. I have been making sure she is secluded for her feedings and we haven't had any problems. The only time she sounds aggressive towards Oliver (Yorkie) now is when she's laying down to nap before it's officially time for bed. I have been separating them at night just to be on the safe side. She acts as though she's nervous just that Oliver is roaming around while she's drifting off to take a nap. I'm thinking it's only because she does not trust him yet and is worried he will mess with her while she's sleeping? 

(thankfully my Yorkie is not like others. He's mellow and quite chill) 

I know we haven't had her long, but I just want to do everything I can to ensure Bailey feels safe in our home, so I appreciate all of your advice! Thank you both!


----------



## Toedtoes (Sep 25, 2021)

You are doing great as a new home! It's a lot easier to learn how to handle a potential issue BEFORE it becomes an issue than it is to wait until the worst has happened.


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

tanbrown815 said:


> I have been separating them at night just to be on the safe side. She acts as though she's nervous just that Oliver is roaming around while she's drifting off to take a nap. I'm thinking it's only because she does not trust him yet and is worried he will mess with her while she's sleeping?


Yes, that is possible and I wouldn't find it terribly unusual. Continue to keep them separated at night so Bailey feels safe, and hopefully with time she learns that Oliver does not wish to hurt her or steal her bed (because sometimes dogs guard comfy spots, like their bed, too).


----------

